# Tool holders for AXA tool posts in Canada



## pdentrem (Mar 18, 2011)

For the Canadian members that hate dealing with customs and courier charges, I found a dealer for tool holders that fit Phase II and knock offs. 

I ordered 4 of number 1 tool holders from Busy Bee Tools. They are EXACTLY the same as what came in the set that I have recently purchased off of Ebay. I also ordered a few other items including a DRO that I will mount on my lathe. That will be a seperate posting after I have it installed. 

With everything that I ordered the shipping was still only $13, and 4 day delivery. Should check them out.

I have no affiliation with Busy Bee except that my cc is used to buy stuff! ;D


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 20, 2011)

On a radio forum I participate in, there are Canadian members who have the same issues with electronics parts. There are a couple of suppliers in Canada who sell to US members also. It seems the complaint from both side is the same as yours: Delays from customs. Their story is that due to increased Homeland Security activity, the delay has increased. Usually, I hear more complaints about stuff coming into the US than leaving.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a friend who lives in Upper NY and he needed a part to fix his composing toilet. It comes from Canada and Homeland held the part for 2 WEEKS. He could not get it released no matter who he talked to. What a PITA!


----------



## Starlight Tools (Mar 20, 2011)

I find that from experience if i ship to US Via Canada Post or have shipped from the US by USPS the items get here without any hitches and the border crap is negligable. If they chage the taxes they hit you with a smal brokerage fee of about 5.00.

If it comes by UPS or UuuuPs as I prefer to call them, then the brokerage fee is much higher and everything is taxed to the Max. Now I do have an account with a Brokerage firm that handles all my imports that are other than USPS and I have never had anything get hung up at the border. I do however sometimes have to wait a bit to find out what the true cost was when I get the bill from the broker.

As for buying from BB, only in rare circumstances, their Customer Service is extremely minimal at best and parts availability is even worse.

Walter


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 20, 2011)

The $40 to 60 brokerage fee that Fedex and UPS charge will eat your money for no value returned and they charge tax at the max rate and quite often on the wrong tariff as well. At we ship worldwide and we self broker due to cost and making sure of no screwups. The couriers then become just shippers. 
I found that not all sellers in the US will use USPS but if they offer it, I will take the USPS over couriers as the charges are as Starlight says usually $5 to 10.
As for BB itself, yes it is not the best but then again I am not buying a Haas Automation multi axis mill from there either.


----------



## ExKenna (May 21, 2011)

I ship tools and inserts to Canadian customers via USPS Priority Mail on a regular basis and have had no problems. Usually gets there in 3-5 days and I'm in the southeast US.

The first few times I used UPS and the red tape and paperwork was just ridiculous &gt;


----------



## cyrusb (Jul 9, 2011)

> author=pdentrem link=topic=1355.msg7317#msg7317 date=1300649078
> I have a friend who lives in Upper NY and he needed a part to fix his composing toilet. It comes from Canada and Homeland held the part for 2 WEEKS. He could not get it released no matter who he talked to. What a PITA!


They may have thought he was making a "Dirty Bomb".


----------



## Chazz (Jan 8, 2012)

When it comes to the AXA holders, I watch for their sale flier as well, if you suscribe to their eMail flier about, 2 ~ 3 times a year they have a "Spend more than $45.00, and under 50Lbs, free shipping" special.  In three years I've got about 18 tool holders now, all on sale and free shipping! 

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 8, 2012)

I bet that shipping to Yellowknife is expensive!


----------



## Chazz (Jan 8, 2012)

I always look for free shipping deals, KBC for example have a 'standing' offer of IIRC $250.00 gets free shipping, I avoid courriers at all costs as I am in a 'Remote' region, from the States, companies such as Micro Fasteners, Mach Motion, Shars etc use USPS which has been fine.  Even my measuring tools I got from Tresna Instruments from China came with free shipping (and faster than from the States!).

Most suppliers, (especially if you spending a couple hundred bucks or so) will have no problem putting 'Samples' on the customs form to minimize duty fees. :biggrin: 

Cheers,
Chazz


----------

